# vorhandenes Bild als Maske verwenden



## tom76nrw (22. März 2007)

Hallo Forummitglieder!

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und gerade dabei, mich in Photoshop CS einzuarbeiten.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein schwarz-weiß-Bild im Internet als gif-Datei runtergeladen und möchte es nun als Maske auf ein anderes Bild anwenden. 

Da das schwarz-weiß-Bild eine komplexe Struktur hat, möchte ich es nicht komplett nachzeichnen müssen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Bild als Maske zu verwenden / importieren?
(Wenn ja, bitte detailiert antworten, da noch Anfänger)


Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## Leola13 (22. März 2007)

Hai,

als Maske für was ? Das die schwarzen Bereiche eine anderes Bild abdecken und man durch die weissen Bereiche das Bild sehen kann ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tom76nrw (22. März 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> als Maske für was ? Das die schwarzen Bereiche eine anderes Bild abdecken und man durch die weissen Bereiche das Bild sehen kann ?
> 
> Ciao Stefan





Hallo!

Ganz genau dafür.

Mit der Maske sollen Teilbereiche des eines Bildes "unsichtbar" werden, so das die entsprechenden Teilbereiche des zweiten darunterliegenden Bildes zu sehen sind.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Leola13 (22. März 2007)

Hai,

wenn es einfach schwarz/weiss ist relativ einfach :

Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen - auf schwarz oder weiss klicken - Ebene - Ebenenmaske hinzüfügen - Auswahl maskieren 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Flying-Hawk (22. August 2007)

Hi, also so ganz einfach gehts nicht, zumindest gehts bei mir nicht so, wenn ich das per "Farbe auswählen" lösen will und daraus eben die Maske erstell, stimmt die nicht hundertprozentig mit dem original Bild überein.

Meine Frage, gibts nun vielleicht doch eine Möglichkeit nen Schwarz/Weiß Bild direkt als Maske zu verwenden?

Gruß,
Josef


----------



## chmee (22. August 2007)

Schon versucht, das schwarz/weiss Bild per SelectAll/Copy/Paste in eine Ebenenmaske reinzukopieren ?
( Es sollte am Besten ein eigenes Graustufenbild sein uU nach Graustufen konvertiert )

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. August 2007)

Bei Ebeneneffekten Füllmodus auswählen.

Die Schieberegler lassen sich für weicher Übergänge bei gehaltener Alt Taste auch teilen.


Alex


----------



## blount (23. August 2007)

Hallo *tom76nrw*,

deine Frage ist schon öfter hier
im Forum behandelt worden:

LINK


VG,
blount


----------

